# kinda stuck; need a oil squirter for my block



## Youngfonza (Jan 23, 2005)

looking for a 9a oil squirter to purchase.


----------



## Youngfonza (Jan 23, 2005)

*maybe I could fix mine?*

Would soldering or welding my squirter work? The story is I was bent one taking out a piston and I took it out and attempted to bend it correct. In doing so the base of the sqiurter cracked.


----------



## Youngfonza (Jan 23, 2005)

lol... or not, just bought a new one. Prob solved.


----------

